# iPod Touch Detection



## danielchak2 (May 1, 2011)

So my iPod Touch 2nd generation can charge when connected to the computer but won't sync? It has been able to do it since I got it but recently it doesn't sync anymore? I've tried reinstalling everything, but nothing works


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi daneilchak2


Does your computer see the ipod when connected to the usb ?


----------

